# hamster toy review



## hamsterluver11 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi, i was thinking on getting this for my hamster, but lots of people have said on different wooden seesaws that they fall apart so i was just wondering what you think of this one?

CALDEX CLASSIC RUSTIC NATURAL WOOD SEE SAW hamster mouse rat 220m 34481 | eBay


----------

